# help installing mfs_ftp on zippered/enhanced DTivo drive?



## tibo (May 22, 2004)

ok, Direct Tivo, I have tried 3 times now to install mfs_ftp to a zippered drive, rbautch script enhanced, and each time I fail to connect using filezilla on port 3105. I can telnet in on port 21 and 23, tivowebplus no problem.

this is what I have done:
run zipper, then telnet in and run the tweaks, Y to all hacks... reboot... I am good,
now depending on what version of instructions I have read (zipper has all the mfs_ftp files, I think, as I can find them in the var/hacks, as well as superpatch.

Now I have tried: telnet in, extract mfs_ftp files, chmod the mfs_ftp files, and rebooting(DDB)
I have also tried as one set of unstruction set: running superpatch vie telnet, ftp over S2 bin.mips and new files of mfs_ftp(although I think they are older than the ones zipper installs), extract and chmod the files, reboot, but the commands given on this are different (wiki link off zipper page)
finally I tried the instructions from the original mfs_ftp page from DDB dated feb 2003

all 3 attempts failed to allow me to ftp on port 3105 and see the now playing list.

What I could really use is some guidance on the steps to use and commands to do it on a zippered and rbautch enhanced drive, as the files are there and I have a feeling that I am screwing everything up by ftping older files over the zipper installed files, that or I am just not extracting and enabling the ones there... either way the drive reboots so slow and sluggish now, I am restoring a virgin image, re-install zipper and the tweaks(rbautch enhancement)

advice and guidance appreciated in advance


----------



## ed413 (Oct 2, 2006)

these are from my notes..
Thanks to chubb

found here I think
http://www.thewallens.net/Zipperwiki

followed the steps, but made sure I used current files

chubb's step-by-step guide for running MFS_FTP on your S2 DTIVO/HDTIVO 
(so you don't have to go through the hell I went through)

The above instructions are great starting points and reading through the threads on ddb is a good learning experience, but for those people who just want a quick and dirty step-by-step to get MFS_FTP running on their S2 DTIVO/HDTIVO, here it is:

1. Download the S1 binaries (mfs_ftp.tar.zip) from post #1 here: http://www.************.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21915

2. Download the S2 binaries (s2bins.tar.zip) from post #1 here: http://www.************.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=29459 [NOTE: This step appears to now be redundant; it points to the same files as step 3 below. I skipped this file (s2bins.tar.zip) and it worked fine on my Series 2 (DSR-704).]

3. Download the "fixed priority set issue" binaries (mfs-utils_bin.mips-20050604.tar.bz2) from post #1 here: http://www.************.com/forum/showthread.php?t=39487. You might want to bunzip this before uploading it to your DTIVO (winrar can recognize bzipped files), so you just upload the tar file.

4. Download the fixed tzoffset.tcl file from here: http://www.************.com/forum/showthread.php?t=29459&page=22 (Post #320)

5. Upload the aboves files to your DTIVO and put them in /var/hack.

6. Telnet to your DTIVO, cd /var/hack, unzip the mfs_ftp.tar.zip (it could also be named mfs_ftp.1.2.9p.tar.zip at this point) file, then untar it. It should create /var/hack/mfs_ftp folder and put the files in there.

7. Unzip s2bins.tar.zip, then untar it. It should put the files in /var/hack/mfs_ftp (it may ask if you want to overwrite existing files. Say yes).

8. Untar the mfs-utils_bin.mips-20050604.tar file, it should create /var/hack/mfs-utils/bin.mips and have a bunch of files in there. cd /var/hack/mfs-utils/bin.mips, mv * /var/hack/mfs_ftp/ and overwrite [A]ll.

9. mv tzoffset.tcl from /var/hack to /var/hack/mfs_ftp

10. This step may or may not be necessary, but I'll include it just in case: cd /var/hack/mfs_ftp, chmod +x * (This makes all the files in the directory executable, probably not necessary, but probably doesn't hurt either).

11. Everything you need should now be installed in /var/hack/mfs_ftp.

12. Run mfs_ftp: cd /var/mfs_ftp ./mfs_ftp.tcl

13. To see the logs: cat log (you should see something like "sourcing settings, updating cached recording info, a bunch of dots...., and finally an error: catch close lastsock val "can't read "info(lastsock)": no such element in array). Don't worry about the last error, things should be working normally at this point, and the DTIVO is ready to accept FTP connections on port 3105.

14. Get SmartFTP or your favorite FTP client and ftp to port 3105 of your DTIVO, follow the instructions from kimsan (above) to grab the .tmf shows you want and put them on your PC.

15. To actually be able to watch the .tmf files, you will need to extract the .ty file from it, use tmf2ty which you can get here: http://www.************.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21915 (near the bottom of post #1, with short instructions on how to use it). It is a command-line utility and you basically run it like this: C:\tmf2ty myshow.tmf. It will create a .ty file in that folder.

16. Use TyShow (here: http://www.************.com/forum/showthread.php?t=27399) to view the file or use TyTools (here: http://www.************.com/forum/showthread.php?t=47025) to Mux it to MPEG2.

It took me a while to figure this stuff out and I wish I had a guide like this to follow when I started out, so I hope this will be helpful to some people at least. I welcome any corrections/changes to this guide.

-chubb 2/28/06

/var/hack/mfs_ftp/mfs_ftp.tcl *start ftp server

ftp://192.168.1.150:3105/ *ftp w/explorer


----------



## ed413 (Oct 2, 2006)

before mfs_ftp I ran these 
also from my notes
I run a zippered/PTV 3.1 to 6.3a HR10-250
so far so good

*******************************************************************
DISABLE ENCRYPTION, ENABLE 30-SECOND SKIP AND BACKDOORS

rw
cp /tvbin/tivoapp /tvbin/tivoapp.orig

cd /tvbin

mv tivoapp tivoapp.tmp

cp tivoapp.tmp tivoapp

chmod 755 tivoapp

echo -ne "\x3C\x02\x00\x00" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=1602412

echo -ne "\x10\x40\x00\x2b" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=6713220

echo -ne "\x24\x10\x00\x01" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=2804900
*****************************************************************************
*HMO/HME work with 6.3a/b
echo -ne "\x34\x11\x00\x00" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=903436

echo -ne "\x24\x10\x00\x01" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=1118524

echo -ne "\x10\x00\x00\x14" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=5724672
*****************************************************************************
ro

reboot
*****************************************************************************


----------



## tibo (May 22, 2004)

Thanks Ed, I will try again... I am running 6.2 on the drive, but before I start again... 2 quick questions:
after I run tweaks, would you suggest I run the disable encryption and hmo on 6.2 as above before I start the mfs_ftp too?

second: I have the mfs-utils_bin.mips-20050604.tar.bz2, but there is now an updated one as of mfs-utils_bin.mips-20060503.tar.bz2, would you recommend using this one instead or stick with the 20050604?


----------



## tibo (May 22, 2004)

Just a quick follow up... nice instructions, I did not do the before instructions to disable and hmo as posted above as I was awaiting a response, but I went ahead and followed everything on chubbs list, 2 issues occurred:
as you pointed out, on chubs list, item 2, and 7 become redundant as it occurs from 3, and 8... however the problems I encountered were with the given command lines in 8, 9,12 but probably because I am not linux savvy, and tried to use them verbatum with the comma's instead of 2 steps... ie, cd /var/hack/mfs_utils/bin.mips <enter> then mv * /var/hack/mfs_ftp .... hehehe, I thought linux could understand the commas?

in any event, I cannot use a ftp client, as I get this error
Error:	Disconnected from server
Error:	Could not retrieve directory listing
Error:	Timeout detected!

but I can ftp in on port 3105 using IE, I can see the files and the folders,
and I see the same movie titles in the folders tmf, ty and ty+, so I am assuming this was a success, thanks to you of course....

Now I just have to resolve the ftp client issue, and I can move the wifs shows down in tmf, and then move them up to another tivo


----------



## MungoJerrie (Mar 30, 2006)

Just an FYI - if you don't disable encryption, you won't be able to watch the shows on another tivo!!! Actually, to clarify a little further, at least without some additional hacking.


----------



## temp357 (Feb 18, 2004)

- never mind,


----------



## sandpj (Feb 10, 2004)

Trying to get mfs_ftp implemented and I'm getting the following:

child process exited abnormally
while executing
"exec $info(path)/tzoffset.tcl 2>/dev/null"
(procedure "get_tzoffset" line 10)
invoked from within
"get_tzoffset"
(procedure "init_procs" line 7)
invoked from within
"init_procs"
(file "/var/mfs_ftp/mfs_ftp.tcl" line 1534)

I added tzoffset.txt to both mfs_ftp and var/hack/mfs_ftp locations, but still getting the same error. Suggestions?


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

We really shouldn't be discussing this here as it about the verboten subject, extraction. or at least how to install the tool that enables many to do it.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

Extraction is only one aspect of using mfs_ftp. It also allows you to transfer shows between Tivos using FXP transfers as well as uploading shows back to the Tivo, which are not forbidden topics AFAIK.

ed413 - The TCF forum software filters out any references to the DDB forums and will not allow you to link to it or even mention it by name. You can't even reference it via private messaging. There are topics discussed there that make these folks very nervous due to potential copyright issues and they want to distance themselves from the "other" forum as much as possible.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

Like I said, "or at least how to install the tool that enables many to do it." Yes it has other uses, but one of its major uses is for extraction. We are toeing the edge.

BTW

sandpj - Are you sure the tzoffset.txt copied properly? Try cd'ing to the proper directory and then type *touch tzoffset.txt*


----------



## sandpj (Feb 10, 2004)

JWThiers said:


> Like I said, "or at least how to install the tool that enables many to do it." Yes it has other uses, but one of its major uses is for extraction. We are toeing the edge.
> 
> BTW
> 
> sandpj - Are you sure the tzoffset.txt copied properly? Try cd'ing to the proper directory and then type *touch tzoffset.txt*


I understand the sensitivity of this topic. I obviously was not doing something correctly, but saw a note where tzoffset.tcl could be deleted without any issues. Tried it and everything seems to be working.

Thx..Paul


----------

